# Upgrade Look Keo Classic



## Optomrider (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi all

I am a fitness road rider (2009 Scott CR1 Pro) and I am considering updating my current pedals, Look Keo Classic, to a higher end Look pedal.

Has anyone else done this and can you pick a difference in their performance. Does the weight saving, increased stiffness, make a difference.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

I know, old thread...

I have Keo Classics on my neo-retro Colnago and Keo Carbons on my carbon bike. Other than the tension setting being stiffer on the Carbons, I can't tell any difference between them. My Classics are almost at their full tight setting while the Carbons are at their lowest setting and clipping in or out feels the same.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

I recently upgraded to the Look Carbon Blades from the Keo Classic. The weight savings? Not sure I notice that. The larger platform? Most definitely. And I got the 16nm version and I wouldn't change a thing. A worthy upgrade in this riders opinion. Hope this helps


----------

